# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت حصري :  ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ أحترف/ى اصـــلاح مشاكل الجهاز بالكامل ومعلومات كثير وشروحات برامج متجدد ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸

## البوب شريف

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
. اصلاح الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هارد وير او سوفت وير .. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  للبرامج واسرارها . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  داخل الويندوز XP/7/8... الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يمكن أول مره نعرفها .. 
للأمانه . مفيش ولا شرح ليا . إنما انا كل مهمتى انتقاء افضل الشروحات ونقلها الى هنا . 
لإنى احياً بجلس بـ6 ساعات اتعلم عن طريق الانترنت وكدا فقولت استفاد وأفيد غيرى وربنا يتقبل بإذن الله تعالى  
نبدء على بركه الله 
الشروحات فيديو فقد يا جماعه 
متجدد بإذن الله  
تعرف على الكمبيوتر بشكل مفصل؟ 
 [YOUTUBE]vCu_RiGOap4[/YOUTUBE]    *تجنب الاصابة بالفيروسات عن طريق الخداع* [YOUTUBE]hO9toj1Mvfk[/YOUTUBE]  *10 طرق لاكتشاف الحساب الوهمي على الفيس بوك 
 [YOUTUBE]nazUGOca0to[/YOUTUBE]*   *حماية حساب الفيس بوك  اذا نسيته مفتوح على جهاز اخر * [YOUTUBE]CKPaB65UvYM[/YOUTUBE]  *كيفية اصلاح جميع المشاكل في ويندوز windows 7 وبسهولة 
 [YOUTUBE]HtqsTD2FXXQ[/YOUTUBE]*     *حيل و أسرار ويندوز 7 لإستعمال أفضل 
 [YOUTUBE]8g2gPLhmRT4[/YOUTUBE]*    *اسرار وخدمات مخفية لا تعرفها عن موقع جوجل || google easter eggs HD 
 [YOUTUBE]Dkp2YeQjhHU[/YOUTUBE]*   *شرح تقسيم الهارد الجديد بعد شرائه بدون برامج * [YOUTUBE]8zkPW4d56PU[/YOUTUBE]  *كيف تحمي عينيك من خطر شاشة الحاسوب (برنامج رائع) - تقانة.كوم  * [YOUTUBE]07NnYvhl_v4[/YOUTUBE]      شكرا لكم جميعا
 اترككم فى حفظ الله
 ونتمنى ان يكون العام الجديد
 كل خير وسعاده على الجميع
 وعلى جميع البلدان العربيه بأذن الله
 كل عام وانتم بخير
 مع تحيات
 البوب شريف
 2016    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

باركــ الـله فيــــكـ

----------


## salihmob

.........مشكور..........

----------


## xpnx06

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ouedzem

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## musta.user82@g

موضوع شيق شكرا لك

----------

